# Ohio GO VOTE



## Sire Killem All (Nov 3, 2015)

Today is our day!!!!!!! Go VOTE!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rrog (Nov 3, 2015)

Don't vote yes on #3


----------



## kushguy (Nov 3, 2015)

Fuck that don't vote please do your research before making this mistake. "A marijuana monopoly" as put in this article below. Understand that if you live in Ohio and this passes you will be forced to buy your medicine from 1 of 10 state owned stores (greedy millionaires who don't care about our culture, just looking for the next great investment money can buy). Wise up don't let them trick you into thinking this is revolutionary. 

https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/the-fix/wp/2015/11/03/ohio-could-legalize-marijuana-on-tuesday-it-could-also-change-the-entire-legalization-game/


----------



## Rrog (Nov 3, 2015)

Unbelievable bullshit. #3 is super bad precedent


----------



## Worcester (Nov 3, 2015)

Sire Killem All said:


> Today is our day!!!!!!! Go VOTE!!!!!!!!


Good Luck....


----------



## Rrog (Nov 3, 2015)

#3 is the worst idea in the history of Canna


----------



## Sire Killem All (Nov 3, 2015)

Rrog said:


> #3 is the worst idea in the history of Canna


I thnk ppl going to jail was the worst idea. Funny anyone thinks Ohio would ever pass a law were it lets anyone and everyone to grow for sale. They been trying to pass such here for a decade now, and after today maybe another decade or better.


----------



## Rrog (Nov 3, 2015)

Just took a bunch of investor cash to create the momentum. Greed is a powerful force


----------



## Sire Killem All (Nov 3, 2015)

http://www.cardplayer.com/poker-news/18485-rock-gaming-now-owns-100-percent-of-ohio-casinos 
Does nothing to stop the casino monopoly


----------



## Rrog (Nov 3, 2015)

Awful reply


----------



## Sire Killem All (Nov 3, 2015)

No matter , mine is just one vote. Find out around 8 IF im in the minority or the majority.i have no intention on buying from there as i will keep doing me. But there are many who cant or are to afaid to do wat i do, because of the price of imprisonment. If it takes for a few millionaires to move this forward then so be it, they have already started collecting signatures to pass the removale of cannabis related non-violent crimes from criminal records. I love grassroot eefforts, hell i gathered signaturesfor ORG and that was med only, with iindustrialized use. It made it nowhere


----------



## Rrog (Nov 3, 2015)

I hope the precedent isn't set by dudes with cash in Ohio. 

This sucks bad. Sorry some don't see it for the takeover it is. 

If passed, it's just another legislation passing to say weed is unsafe unless grown in a facility. Canada, anyone??

I'm on the lookout for stooges, as there surely posting online. No one spends $10 mil on marketing and advertising without stuffing forums full of stooges, who signed up a short while ago just to look credible when posting.


----------



## natro.hydro (Nov 3, 2015)

Sire Killem All said:


> No matter , mine is just one vote. Find out around 8 IF im in the minority or the majority.i have no intention on buying from there as i will keep doing me. But there are many who cant or are to afaid to do wat i do, because of the price of imprisonment. If it takes for a few millionaires to move this forward then so be it, they have already started collecting signatures to pass the removale of cannabis related non-violent crimes from criminal records. I love grassroot eefforts, hell i gathered signaturesfor ORG and that was med only, with iindustrialized use. It made it nowhere


There isn't any home cultivation allowed to my knowledge. So as far as I can tell you will still be breaking the law by growing. Just be a able to buy your weed from 1 of 10 places instead of making it yourself.

I want legalization (would rather decrim) but not if it means creating a monopoly on weed.


----------



## abalonehx (Nov 3, 2015)

10 different parties is not a monopoly. You could call it an oligarchy though.
And I'm pretty sure home grow is allowed up to 4 plants?.. After paying some bullshit yearly fee of -$90?
But are they really going to devote much policing everyone after its passed? doubtful.
I feel the buckeyes will vote for it and will just be another hole kicked in the wall of national
prohibition thats already starting to crumble. Fuck it, Id vote for it....


----------



## natro.hydro (Nov 3, 2015)

abalonehx said:


> 10 different parties is not a monopoly. You could call it an oligarchy though.
> And I'm pretty sure home grow is allowed up to 4 plants?.. After paying some bullshit yearly fee of -$90?
> But are they really going to devote much policing everyone after its passed? doubtful.
> I feel the buckeyes will vote for it and will just be another hole kicked in the wall of national
> prohibition thats already starting to crumble. Fuck it, Id vote for it....


Not a singular monopoly, but by limiting the licenses to 10 you essentially are creating a cartel of 10 people who have a shared interest in making sure they never lose power. You see how that could negatively influence things right? And had not heard the 4 plant rule, got a source for that if you don't mind?


----------



## abalonehx (Nov 3, 2015)

http://www.forbes.com/sites/debraborchardt/2015/11/03/ohio-could-become-the-fifth-state-to-legalize-marijuana/
"Ohioans over 21 would purchase a license from the commission and then could use, possess, grow, cultivate and share up to 4 plants per license, with the grow area must be in an enclosed space. Anyone 21 and older with or without a license could purchase, possess, transport, use and share up to one ounce of marijuana. A person with a medical condition could legally use medical marijuana."


----------



## abalonehx (Nov 3, 2015)

Yea, I dont like a cartel but I think its just a preemptive step in total national legalization coming thats inevitable...


----------



## abalonehx (Nov 3, 2015)

Its always about the money, prohibition is about the money leo, lawyers, prisons make off it.
So how is this worse?


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Nov 3, 2015)

It sounds like a bad idea all around.
And an annual $90 license to "grow your own"? WTF is that all about?


----------



## toaster struedel (Nov 3, 2015)

cable television,big pharmacies,oil,natural gas, electricity. all started out as monopolies, and depending where you live some still are. i say lets get our foot in the door first and capitalism will handle the rest. we all know its fairly easy to grow and nobodys putting a gun to peoples heads saying "you must buy off us" they are gonna rape us either way... i would rather not worrying about going to jail, then whos profiting the most. its not like they arent charging black market prices now in the states that it is already legal. this whole prop 2 or prop 3 sounds like it was set up for failure, i say blow their minds an vote 3 and let co ops give the stuff to patients who really need it. i know i would grow for them if the law allowed.


----------



## toaster struedel (Nov 3, 2015)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> It sounds like a bad idea all around.
> And an annual $90 license to "grow your own"? WTF is that all about?



beats $50,000 and not allowed to inhale.


----------



## abalonehx (Nov 3, 2015)

exactly ... wish I had 10 different cable tv/internet providers to chose from!
The big picture is the walls of prohibition are coming down. Kick what ever hole you can in the wall now.
If they dont pass it in Ohio its going to take much longer.
A $90 fee for something they can asset forfeit your house,car,pet dog for now?


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Nov 3, 2015)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> It sounds like a bad idea all around.
> And an annual $90 license to "grow your own"? WTF is that all about?


I believe it's $50/year

I paid $120 for a year in CA in 2012


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Nov 3, 2015)

Padawanbater2 said:


> I believe it's $50/year
> 
> I paid $120 for a year in CA in 2012


I've never paid a dime here & can constitutionally grow 24 @ a time.


----------



## abalonehx (Nov 3, 2015)

Yeah, sounds like you haven't felt real pot prohibition terrorism by cop where you're from then.
Who says you have to have a license after it passes anyway? It's, at the very least, a step in
the right direction of taking the power away from law enforcement.


----------



## Sire Killem All (Nov 3, 2015)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> It sounds like a bad idea all around.
> And an annual $90 license to "grow your own"? WTF is that all about?


Do u not buy a drivers/fishing/hunting license,


----------



## Sire Killem All (Nov 3, 2015)

Padawanbater2 said:


> I believe it's $50/year
> 
> I paid $120 for a year in CA in 2012


Ya it is 50


----------



## abalonehx (Nov 3, 2015)

50...thats it? 4 plants is silly though.  They need to make it 40.


----------



## Sire Killem All (Nov 3, 2015)

1 hour then maybe Ohio will get it own spot in the medical forum section...


----------



## Sire Killem All (Nov 3, 2015)

abalonehx said:


> 50...thats it? 4 plants is silly though.  They need to make it 40.


It has no limit on veg, jus 4in flower


----------



## HookahsGarden (Nov 3, 2015)

My family has taken my advice and voted no on both measures. Thats a total of 9 no votes.
Your welcome Ohio. You dont need it like this.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Nov 3, 2015)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I've never paid a dime here & can constitutionally grow 24 @ a time.


Well, recreational isn't legal in CA, it is in WA, and measure 3 in Ohio guarantees nobody goes to jail over weed. That single thing alone is enough to vote for it imo


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Nov 3, 2015)

I simply disagree with 10 people controlling a market for many thousands, and the fact that one would have to have paid for "permission" to grow a plant. But if it's a legal cocktail that the majority of voter don't mind swallowing, then so be it. 

Our legal status is one of the reasons I chose to live here.


----------



## abalonehx (Nov 3, 2015)

Sire Killem All said:


> It has no limit on veg, jus 4in flower


 well how many ya gonna have in veg if you can only flower 4 at a time? 
I guess perpetual setup ok


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Nov 3, 2015)

Sire Killem All said:


> Do u not buy a drivers/fishing/hunting license,


Yes I do and for that I get a tangible benefit (wildlife management, biological studies, road maintenance etc...) Where is the fee for this growing permission slip going to go?


----------



## toaster struedel (Nov 3, 2015)

we can only hope for a domino effect as more states legalize, more states will follow to prevent losing potential,tax money,revenue,jobs ect... at one time vegas and atlantic city where the only place to gamble. Now casinos are everywhere. personally i would rather see big business be running it then the government. but then again i would be hard pressed to even buy it, unless it was really good and really cheap.. baby steps i know if i lived in ohio i would be voting yes on 3.


----------



## toaster struedel (Nov 3, 2015)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Yes I do and for that I get a tangible benefit (wildlife management, biological studies, road maintenance etc...) Where is the fee for this growing permission slip going to go?


the school systems seems always strapped for cash that would be a good place to start, then maybe rehabilitation for real drug addicts. im sure they will have no trouble finding somewhere to spend it.


----------



## abalonehx (Nov 3, 2015)

If they pass it, I may move there for a good job in the industry. Totally sell OUT to the Man!
But I dont know if I could stand the Ohio scenery though. You know.... no scenery.


----------



## Sire Killem All (Nov 3, 2015)

There is plenty here, more country then city


----------



## Sire Killem All (Nov 3, 2015)

Congrats on keeping us criminals.


----------



## AKDrifter (Nov 3, 2015)

Yep Ohio looks like you shat the bed!! WTF !

I will never understand how anyone who smokes would think a no vote is the way to go. makes absolutely no sense to me,(wheres that Johnny cash pic?) same bullshit when we were voting in up here in AK. had these fuckers saying the same crap "vote no" ....FUCK OFF!!.

4 plants is better than door kicked in, dog shot, and hauled off to jail.... fucking $50 to be able to grow holy shit. yes please!!!

"4 is not enough" man you can have 4 growing and go pick up legal bud to hold you off if need be......LEGALLY

From haul your ass to jail illegal to the inconvenience of a $50 fee and 4 plant limit ,how is that not 1000X better than what you have?........

Issue 2 sure thats garbage, but even still, you would have legal weed, and an industry that could evolve. makes me sick and I don't even live there. way to slow that momentum.


----------



## HookahsGarden (Nov 3, 2015)

Good move Ohio! !!!!
Better to keep it like it is than vote in a cash cropper monolopy. 

Ohio 1
Bozos 0


----------



## alien mushroomhead (Nov 3, 2015)

They painted a pretty picture. Just wish I would have read more into the fine print before supporting it. I am torn. Disappointed, and relieved at the same time.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Nov 4, 2015)

"But some Ohio voters said they voted against Issue 3, even though they firmly support marijuana legalization.

“It doesn't help the current entrepreneurs that make a living from growing. The current growers will still be criminals and the rich will be more rich,” said Emily Ellis, 29, a psychologist living in Toledo. She said she voted against Issue 3.

“*Issue 3 isn't for the people, it's for investors*,” Ellis added."


----------



## toaster struedel (Nov 4, 2015)

what in america is actually" for the people"? im sure anyone who voted no and gets arrested, will have 2nd thoughts of the vote while their property is seized and they are sitting behind bars. dont get me wrong i hate nick lachey as much as anyone. but anyone thinking they are going to run a mom and pop cannabis distribution store of manufacturing for sales are probably never going to see that happen..


----------



## hotrodharley (Nov 4, 2015)

toaster struedel said:


> what in america is actually" for the people"? im sure anyone who voted no and gets arrested, will have 2nd thoughts of the vote while their property is seized and they are sitting behind bars. dont get me wrong i hate nick lachey as much as anyone. but anyone thinking they are going to run a mom and pop cannabis distribution store of manufacturing for sales are probably never going to see that happen..


The wait in NM for commercial breeder permits is finally over. 17 permits is all they are going to allow. Took years to get it all done and in the works. The rich are always going to have a foot up.


----------



## hotrodharley (Nov 4, 2015)

AKDrifter said:


> Yep Ohio looks like you shat the bed!! WTF !
> 
> I will never understand how anyone who smokes would think a no vote is the way to go. makes absolutely no sense to me,(wheres that Johnny cash pic?) same bullshit when we were voting in up here in AK. had these fuckers saying the same crap "vote no" ....FUCK OFF!!.
> 
> ...


We get 6 in AK. But that is per household. Not per adult so that sucks. However if a person can't get a lot of smoke off 6 plants with three of those flowering you probably should stick to buying. We had a lot more freedom, IN ALASKA, before. I was never challenged by the Troopers or any other pork. Now however there is really less legal liability.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Nov 4, 2015)

hotrodharley said:


> We get 6 in AK. But that is per household. Not per adult so that sucks. However if a person can't get a lot of smoke off 6 plants with three of those flowering you probably should stick to buying. We had a lot more freedom, IN ALASKA, before. I was never challenged by the Troopers or any other pork. Now however there is really less legal liability.


Don't forget Ravin vs State of Alaska.
24 plant limit & they can all be in flower if you want.


----------



## ohall7 (Nov 4, 2015)

I'm bummed that issue 2 passed, but no so much bummed that issue 3 did not. If we're going to legalize marijuana it needs to be done right. Issue 3 was not the correct way to do it, but it was a step in the right direction. Hopefully it'll happen sooner rather than later though. The fact there is still a marijuana prohibition in this day and age is just about ridiculous.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Nov 4, 2015)

Those opposed to measure 3, how _do _you want marijuana legalization to occur in Ohio?


----------



## canabman (Nov 5, 2015)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Those opposed to measure 3, how _do _you want marijuana legalization to occur in Ohio?


Next question to those in the cannabis community that voted no on #3:

Where is the $cash$ gonna come from that has proven to be absolutely required in order to place an issue on the ballet?


Until there was BIG $money$ in the game ALL ballot initiative efforts were miserable failures-and more of the same is what we can probably expect.

Ohioans had a chance to exchange the illegal status of cannabis users for legal status and absolutely blew it-now we will wait....how many years of cannabis possession busts?

And it appeared to be such an easy choice to make...especially if critical thinking was employed.


I think in a just world, those that opposed Issue 3 (and therefore *supported ongoing cannabis prohibition*) would be the ones being busted for pot subsequent to yesterdays disgrace at the polls.

Look at the voter turnout of 42+% that is considered a good turnout 42% of registered voters is a very small fraction of eligible voters so much for democracy...without meaningful LIMITS of exercise of power.


Democracy and voting appear to be very much overrated...at least upon an honest examination of the results...


----------



## canabman (Nov 5, 2015)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Those opposed to measure 3, how _do _you want marijuana legalization to occur in Ohio?



Apparently Issue #3 opponents expect RE-legalization to occur via...magic...


----------



## GrowerGoneWild (Nov 5, 2015)

Ohio should have legalized even if there was a monopoly... Its almost as if the anti-marijuana campaign somehow psyched the voters out.

-It would have created a new industry, and with that there are ancillary services associated with MJ. A friend of mine here simply sells storage containers and compliant packaging for MJ. I think ohio missed out on making alot of money. Hemp trimming temps, garden services.. etc..

-There is nothing saying that voters could change the monopoly in the future, or to have individual grows. Laws change.

-Black markets dont disappear with legal MJ. This is little threat to cash croppers.. You think a legal monopoly can undercut the black market?. No it doesn't.. In fact it fuels a bigger demand for MJ in general and it pushes the quality up.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Nov 5, 2015)

I'm already hearing conservative pundits proclaim victory over this issue..


----------



## hotrodharley (Nov 5, 2015)

GrowerGoneWild said:


> Ohio should have legalized even if there was a monopoly... Its almost as if the anti-marijuana campaign somehow psyched the voters out.
> 
> -It would have created a new industry, and with that there are ancillary services associated with MJ. A friend of mine here simply sells storage containers and compliant packaging for MJ. I think ohio missed out on making alot of money. Hemp trimming temps, garden services.. etc..
> 
> ...


Like the guy in Frisco who could not get a dispensary license.He saw a dispensary in an upstairs office and rented the place down below it. Started cooking pizza and even selling it by the slice. He says no regrets and the only cops that come are customers. He's rich now.


----------



## squirt1961 (Nov 13, 2015)

natro.hydro said:


> There isn't any home cultivation allowed to my knowledge. So as far as I can tell you will still be breaking the law by growing. Just be a able to buy your weed from 1 of 10 places instead of making it yourself.
> 
> I want legalization (would rather decrim) but not if it means creating a monopoly on weed.


If you knew what proposal said you see we in Ohio would've been allowed to home grow 4 flowering plants not enough for some but if growing for own use 4 is more than enough. I yielded over a quarter pound from one plant at a smoking rate of around an ounce a month which is what I went through before growing my own each plant lasts me about 4 months even if I only grew one plant that would work fine for me since its roughly 4 months from seed germination to being done curing. Forget the greed aspect since in every legal state there's a few getting filthy rich from cannabis. But everybody hears MONOPOLY and runs the other way it was such bullshit.


----------



## squirt1961 (Nov 13, 2015)

natro.hydro said:


> Not a singular monopoly, but by limiting the licenses to 10 you essentially are creating a cartel of 10 people who have a shared interest in making sure they never lose power. You see how that could negatively influence things right? And had not heard the 4 plant rule, got a source for that if you don't mind?


Yea check out responsible Ohio's webpage to read whole proposal but doesn't matter now they'll never win. There are much better amendments out there for Ohio legalize Ohio 2016 is a much better proposal but if nothing gets past in 2016 then I'm definitely moving out of this fucked up state. New Mexico here I come but I'm sure there are cons with NM too


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Nov 13, 2015)

squirt1961 said:


> Yea check out responsible Ohio's webpage to read whole proposal but doesn't matter now they'll never win. There are much better amendments out there for Ohio legalize Ohio 2016 is a much better proposal but if nothing gets past in 2016 then I'm definitely moving out of this fucked up state. New Mexico here I come but I'm sure there are cons with NM too


There are plus's & minus's no matter where you go.
Choose wisely & hope for the best.


----------



## Grow_mary (Dec 1, 2015)

Any news in Ohio? I want to visit it. Can i smoke there?


----------



## AKDrifter (Dec 1, 2015)

http://norml.org/laws/item/ohio-penalties-2

No change.


----------



## Grow_mary (Dec 1, 2015)

Ohh. its bad. May be next time.
I read about it here. Will be wait for news. Good luck


----------



## squirt1961 (Dec 1, 2015)

No the damn sheep in Ohio voted no


----------



## Grow_mary (Dec 2, 2015)

squirt1961 said:


> No the damn sheep in Ohio voted no


its strange that no change. but in statistic we see that all be find like in other states http://allweednews.com/?p=2505 . may be 1 year more


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 2, 2015)

squirt1961 said:


> No the damn sheep in Ohio voted no


I agree - the *Intelligent* sheep voted no to a monopoly to the exclusion of all others.

"Cultivating and selling pot would be limited to 10 pre-determined farms. Any pot distributor in Ohio would have no choice but to buy marijuana grown from one of these farms. In essence, it's a marijuana monopoly"


----------

